# Nicolas Cage - films a scene for his new movie 'Medallion' in New Orleans 05.04.2011 (25x)



## Lindsay (7 Apr. 2011)

​

thx to tidus


----------



## Alea (7 Apr. 2011)

Süß, so mit Teddy im Arm


----------



## Q (7 Apr. 2011)

great ones Lindsay  thank you for sharing Mr. Cage!


----------

